# August 2014 IVF/FET Buddies... :-)



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies!

I am scheduled for my second FET Aug 15th and thought I would look for some buddies 

A little about me...I have one son, who just turned one. We tried for 2 1/2 years for him. After 6 iui's, one miscarriage, 2 fresh IVF cycles and 1 FET, we got our little guy! Such an emotional roller coaster!

I had 7 frozen embryos from my last fresh cycle... did a FET last month, the embryos weren't thawing out like the doc wanted... I thought for sure that cycle would be a BFN... turned out it was a chemical pregnancy. I was shocked my little embryos even implanted with the way they looked on transfer day. 

So.... I am at it again. I'm on birth control for another week... then start stimming. The doc decided to do an endo scratch this time around.. have never had that done... so don't really know what to expect.

I'm hoping my little embryos survive the thaw and cooperate this time around!

I would love to share the ups and downs with other ladies !

Sending baby dust to all!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope it's going well for you. x


----------



## CanadianMaple

I was hoping an August group would pop up! I'm hoping to do my second FET at the end of the month. I had a failed FET in June and am squeezing one more in before I go back to work from summer break.

I have 8 embryos left. The one we transferred was a perfect 5-day blast. No idea why it didn't work. I'll be on the same protocol.

I'm going about this all alone. My husband and I were doing IVF in Feb '13 and he passed away 18 hours after my egg retrieval. He had a TESA the day before the ER and was taking care of me all day. He collapsed in the middle of the night and we found out then that he had an enlarged heart. His heart rate was a bit low during the TESA and it never really made me panic, I figured it was due to the medications he was on. The enlarged heart caused an arrhythmia. It still seems unbelievable, but I feel strongly that I should continue because he lived long enough to give me these precious embryos. It's been 17 months, feeling scared but ready. :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. That's so incredibly sad. You sound like a brave lady. I hope you get your baby soon xxxx

I little about me. This is my first ivf. I'm on a short protocol, day one is maybe tomorrow. I haven't seen an August ivf thread either. Xxxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I still have a hard time believing what happened some days. But I just feel like it's right to still carry on with the FET. I hate to think of all the suffering we did with his azoospermia to be in vain. It's like he left me with a gift of sorts. I am really scared of doing this alone, but I can't imagine not using the embies we have.

Do you have a copy of what meds you'll be on, etc? I can't wait to cheer you on through it all. I remember the excitement when we started our IVF.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Imusing menopur from day 2. Not got my protocol on me at the mo. Then something to stop the ovulation from day 5 and then something to help me folicles mature 2 days before egg retrieval. I've struggled to grow folicles during iui cycles and my lining is often thin, so just hoping everything will be ok. I'm excited, nervous and scared all at the same time. Waiting for AF to kick in. I'm just getting random brown spotting at moment. X


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

I am getting ready for 3rd cycle, 2nd round of ICSI. AF is due around August 20th and then I ring to get schedule. Medications are being delivered this week. I wish you all the best. 

I will be on the long protocol again which includes Norethisterone to down reg and then buserelin. Using Menopur to stimulate and ovitrelle to trigger. I will be taking gestone injections and cyclogest after. xx


----------



## Rae81

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping on board.

This is my first 1st round of IVF. Been trying for 3 years now and hubby and I have unexplained infertility.

I started on buserelin on 4th July (originally on a dosage of 0.5 but it has been reduced to 0.25) I am also taking Gonal F, started this on 22nd July. I was started on 150 for 4 days but then advised to reduce to 112.5. I had my first baseline scan today and I was informed I had 7 follicles on the left side measuring either 10/11 (plus some smaller ones) and 1 measuring 10 on the right side (with some smaller ones). They seemed happy with this but asked me to increase my Gonal F back to 150 for two more days. The whole thing is baffling to me and I'm just trying to stay positive. I have my next scan on Wednesday.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck Rae. The whole thing is such a lot to get our heads around xx


----------



## Rae81

It certainly is lazydaisys, every time I go I feel like I've asked all the questions I need answering but then as soon as I'm out the door I think of more. To be fair they are great and make me feel at ease. Just hoping for some more feedback tomorrow at my scan.

Best of luck to you too and the rest of you ladies


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope your scan goes well. I've started taking a mini pad and pen with me like a geek. Otherwise with the stress if it I cant remember what they said!! Xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I must have taken an extra BCP somewhere, because I was supposed to be on it for 20 days and now that I look at my package, all 21 are going to be gone on Aug 2. I hope that doesn't make a difference....

Edit- I just counted. I didn't mess up. They must have just put in the wrong number of days in my calendar. But the dates all work out.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you got it figured. It's so confusing. Xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I took my last bcp this morning and started my suprefact injections. Waiting for AF to start so I can get my baseline done. I'll be starting my estrogen that day...prob Aug 6.


----------



## babydrms

Hi ladies, I am also an August IVF - but I already transferred yesterday 2 frozen day 5 blasts...going to be a long tww. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Lazydaisys

babydrms said:


> Hi ladies, I am also an August IVF - but I already transferred yesterday 2 frozen day 5 blasts...going to be a long tww. Wishing you all the best!

:hugs:

:flower: best of luck to you x


----------



## Rae81

babydrms said:


> Hi ladies, I am also an August IVF - but I already transferred yesterday 2 frozen day 5 blasts...going to be a long tww. Wishing you all the best!

Great news! Best of luck to you and hope for a speedy tww (although I'm sure it won't feel that way) :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day 5 of my short protocol. Day 4 of injections. I'm going for my scan on Thursday. Feeling bloated but no ovary pain. Worrying that nothing is going on. Should I feel my ovaries!!!!!! I know I sound weird. Just anxious maybe x


----------



## CanadianMaple

We kind of faded off, didn't we?

LazyDaisies- How are you doing now? 

babydrms- Any news yet?

I am finally started on the estrogen. I go for bloodwork on Aug 13 and then will up the estrogen if all is well. FET will be the last week of August. I am going to transfer one 4AA blast.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, I'm booked in for egg retrieval on Monday 8-9 folicles. Not loads but hopefully enough. 

Hope everybody else is ok? 
Just started reading 'the two week wait ' by Sarah rayner. Got a few books to keep me going with all this waiting x


----------



## babydrms

Hi, we sure did fall off!

My hpt has been positive since 4dp5dt, same as with dd. Lots of hurdles left but a good sign. I have history of recurrent losses so I am cautiously optimistic. Beta is Monday.  

Lazy - hope your ER goes perfect! 8 is great, only need one right?!

Canadian - I transferred a comparable blast but my clinic uses the backwards scale - so they were 2AA and 2BB. Are you doing another SET?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Babydrms this is so exciting. I won't dare test early as I'm having my hsg shot after egg retrieval which us unusual.

X


----------



## CanadianMaple

Lazydaisys- Good luck tomorrow!! 

babydrms- Congratulations! Sending you lots of sticky vibes! Let us know what your beta is tomorrow.

I'm doing another SET. I don't dare risk having twins on my own, I'm already nervous about having one on my own. I'm hoping that having this high quality blast will be all I need. I had 9 5-day blasts frozen and these two are the best quality. The other ones aren't bad either, but I feel like both of these definitely needed a chance. If this one fails, I'm going to take a break since doing a FET and teaching would be almost impossible to pull off during the fall/winter months.


----------



## Purple moon

Hi, I'm on my 3rd IVF cycle, I already have a 2 year old from our first cycle. I've started a new protocol this time and hoping for good news. I started my injections yesterday and can't quite believe it's real yet. Hoping to get EC and ET completed before school restarts in September. 
Good luck everyone. :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm the same purple moon, squeezing it all in the summer holidays. If one more person asks me if I'm doing anything nice I'm going to scream or tell. Them the truth ha ha.

Just back from egg collection. They got 11 eggs. Let's hope they get a good one xx

Fingers crossed for everybody on this thread


----------



## CanadianMaple

Take it easy today. I found the ER to be tough on me. Hoping you have a good fert report!

I'm a teacher and sneaking this on on summer break too.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ha ha we all seem to be teachers on this site. Do you think teachers suffer more fertility issues than others or is that teacher just pursue the baby dream? X


----------



## CanadianMaple

Good question. The IF was from my husband, he had azoospermia.


----------



## scarletlily

Hi Ladies,

It is inspiring to read all your comments on the forum. This is my first time out here. My husband I have been trying for over a year and a half with no luck. After much back and forth with the NHS in the UK we are tired of the waiting and decided to go in for IVF. Our first consultation is on Friday, 15/8/2014. I am looking for advice on what I should expect on my first consultation and if there are any must ask questions. 

Look forward to your response. Thanks!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi Scarlett,

Find out if their are any outstanding tests that need doing before ivf. Rubella immunity, HIV test etc so you can get everything sorted and it won't slow you down anymore. 

Find out what exactly your funding is. What are you entailed to? It's different from area to area and changes frequently. How many rounds of ivf? Can you freeze embryos? How long will they be stored for? Can you use the frozen embryos and have them put back in as part of the sane cycle. What kind of protocol would they use a long one or a short one? 

What are the rules for the second cycle if you can have two? On the nhs it's varies from one cycle to three cycles from area to area. Where I live they will fund two but will only freeze left over embryos from your first round. 
Can you pay privately for top ups? Some areas will let you use the nhs funding but pay for extras like, embryo glue, embryo imagery. Some areas will not let you top up so that it's a level playing field for all nhs patients. What is the waiting time? How long will they leave you between each attempt? (It's three months at our centre). In the future if you want to go private at that hospital is that an option? Will you need Icis where they inject the sperm into the egg? 

Have you looked at the the success rates of your hospital online? Is there a private one with better success rates nearby? You can have your funding transferred if there is a contract between the private provider and your local nhs body? I rang around a few. I did this as the the success rates were nearly double and you get treated no differently to a private customer. 

Best wishes. X


----------



## alisou21

Hello everybody.. It is been 1 year and 1 day since I last logged in to BnB. We have been trying for more than 4 years, several IUI, laparoscopy and millions of visits and several clinics until I decided to take a break for myself.

Few months ago, I finally went against my fears and decided to start all over again. We started our 1st IVF cycle on the 28th July. I am a low responder, so taking BCP is out of question and we did the short protocol. I had 7 follicles on the retrieval day and they retrieved 4 nice looking eggs... I guess the others were too small. All 4 fertilized through ICSI but only 2 were developing on time. They did a day 4 transfer, and put back 2 embibabies (1 of them morula and the other still in the cell dividing stage).

Looking for some support on the next 2 weeks, I can only test on the 25th. I wonder if I will be able to stand the wait.
Feeling hopeful but at the same time doubtful... please cross fingers for me!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Good morning ladies!!

OMG, I forgot to subscribe to my own thread that I started... and didn't realize there were all of these posts!! Duh!!! lol 

Lazydaisys: How are things going in your cycle?

CanadianMaple: So sorry to hear about your hubby. I can't imagine the shock you must feel some days. you are very strong for continuing . And you are right, the embryos are like a little gift from him. i pray you get your little bundle of joy xox Where are you in the cycle ? I tried to keep up.. can't believe I didn't check the group! 

Babydancing.. how are things going with you? 

Rae: how are things with you? 

Babydrms: Yay for the BFP!! WOOOOOOO so exciting! hope you are doing well xox 

Purplemoon... checking in.. how are things going? I also have a LO from previous ivf attempts. This is my second frozen cycle.. praying it works! I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle... such an emotional roller coaster! I am a POAS aholic.. and will most likely POAS early again! lol.. I can't help myself!

Scarletlily: Welcome!This form has been so much support for me throughout my 2 + years of trying for a baby! people outside of here just don't get it!  Fingers crossed for a great consultation! Most likely they will go over a medication protocol for you. Keep us posted! Exciting! Lazy added great questions for you! Too bad it's all private pay here in California.. .God do i wish there was some sort of insurance coverage! 

AFM ladies... My FET is scheduled for this Friday! I am doing acupuncture this time around... did it when i got my bfp with my son.. so hopefully it stimulates something! My last FET in june ended up being a chemical pregnancy.... I anticipated it. Unfortunately, I've had sooo many attempts that I know exactly what my body should be doing and a certain time :( I am a POAS aholic... and will continue to pee starting day 4 after transfer lol I can't help myself! It relieves anxiety .. in a way. or causes some lol... 

Sending baby dust to all!!! xoxoxo i'm so hopeful for all of us xo!


p.s. I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## scarletlily

Hi Everyone!

Hope you have had a lovely day...

Thank you so much _*Lazydaisys*_ for all the information. We have not been put on the list for IVF on the NHS yet. This friday we are going to a private clinic to assess the possibility of IVF. I have also scheduled an appointment with the head consultant with NHS on tuesday to rant about my experience and hope that they will finally put us on the list or if they will agree to fund my cycle in the private clinic. Well lets hope something comes out of both my consultations. 

From what I gather here in North London they offer only 1 cycle of IVF. I will certainly find out about freezing/storage of embryos & protocols. Thank you so much for taking the time to educate me. 

We have completed all tests required to make a decision and it turns out that my AMH is low. So that makes me more frustrated that the NHS are not acting upon it and this has forced us to go private. 

Hi *AnnetteCali*! Thank you for your encouragement :) 

Best wishes x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Scarletliliy you must push for what you are entitled to on the nhs. If you have been trying for two years you are eligible. Do you have a care fertility near you? 

I thought about going private too but actually I got the same treatment at the private clinic as a private customer and was treated the same. The costs are insane. My treatment would have cost thousands and I still have the option to go private once I have used up my nhs life line. 

Simple things like scans are 150 pounds each privately, bloods tests 70 pounds! 


I've heard manchester fertility are doing a pay for three rounds of ivf up front and if you are unsuccessful after 3 attempts you get a huge percentage of your money back. I don't have a spare 20 thousand pounds but if you do that might be with thinking about.


----------



## CanadianMaple

alisou21- Good luck! Are you going to do any home pregnancy tests before the 25th? I hope this is it for you!

AnnetteCali- Friday? That's tomorrow!! I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes!! I still is a shock about Chris. It's almost been a year and a half, and it is getting easier, but every day I miss him. Even going to the zoo without him yesterday brought back a flood of memories. I've been able to process so much of this and finally feel like I am in a good place again. I am doing my transfer on the 25th...my first day back to work from summer break. Oops! ;)

AFM- I am pretty sure I am going to attempt my two PIO injections on my own next weekend. I hate to leave my camper to drive an hour each way to get the needle from a friend. I'm a former nurse and should be able to do this. I'm just really nervous about it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

If I can do it you can do it CanadianMaple. What are piO injections? Is it to prep yourself for the transfer. How long does it take the embryos to thaw out? How many are you having out back in? Xx


----------



## scarletlily

Hi Lazydaisys - There is a Care Fertility in London but no close to where I live. We are going with Create Fertility. I presume most fertility clinics will be the same. I know its really expensive, so I am going to try my best to see if I can get NHS to fund my IVF cycle. All this for the want of a little baby. I am sure most of us cant wait any longer. 

How are you doing? x


----------



## Lazydaisys

The cost do vary from clinic to clinic so worth looking into to scarlettlilly. I hope you get sorted. I'm doing ok x


----------



## CanadianMaple

Lazydaisys said:


> If I can do it you can do it CanadianMaple. What are piO injections? Is it to prep yourself for the transfer. How long does it take the embryos to thaw out? How many are you having out back in? Xx

PIO is progesterone in oil injections. It's a thick oil I do for 4 days around the transfer. I do suppositories any other time. It's an intramuscular injection, so it's huge. 

The embryos thaw quite quickly, like in seconds, but they watch them for about 4 hours to make sure they are continuing to grow once they are thawed. I'm just done one, I don't want to risk having twins on my own.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow can't believe they are so quick to thaw out. I'm only have one put back too.

Ok the injections sounds slightly scary but you will be ok, you' re are obviously a tough lady x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello ladies! Just checking in!

I'm scheduled for my transfer today! yay!!! i'm praying my little embryos thaw properly and expand the way they should! Those little buggers! 

Canadian Maple... the 25th is just around the corner!! You are brave for doing those shots yourself! i can't even do the subcutaneous shots by myself! have to close my eyes when my husband is gearing up to do them! lol.. I have to do PIO daily until my test date! you only have to do it 4 days before transfer? My a** is so bruised already from them! lol 

Keeping you ladies in my thoughts and prayers xo


p.s. Got my pineapple core/ pineapple all ready to go! It's supposed to help with implantation lol we will see! The crazy things we do to have a baby ! I once saw a "sobador" ... some sort of mexican massage guy to help with infertility.... that was a JOKE!! if anything.. i have a funny story to tell from it lol

take care ladies! xo


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck Annette, I'm not far behind you because my transfer is very early tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining. I'm going through my first FET cycle but my husband and I have been trying for about 4 years. I'm due for transfer next weekend. I'm just hoping it works, I'm ready for my infertility journey to be over. We have 2 frosties and will be transferring both of them.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi ashknows best. Not long for you to wait now then. Best of luck. What do you have to do in prep for your transfer? X


----------



## ashknowsbest

I started on BCPs, I was on those for 21 days. Then after I got my period, on day 3 I started with the estrace pills to build my lining. I was taking 1 pill twice a day but now I'm doing 1 pill 3 times a day. I've been on those since day 3 and I'm pretty sure I'm on day 14 now. They wanted to do the transfer on the 22nd, so next Friday but my husband and I live in CA and our embryos are in NYC because that's where we had the previous IVF cycles. So we're actually flying out on the 22nd so they're pushing the transfer back to the 25th. I'm starting PIO, azithromicin, and medrol on Wednesday. Not looking forward to the PIO but I've done it before, it's not that big of a deal. You get used to it after a while. That was my regiment. I wanted to do acupuncture but I didn't do it because .. well I don't really know why honestly. I just didn't feel like searching through all of the acupuncturists in our area to find the best one ....


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome Ashknows best! I actually remember you from a thread awhile back. Glad to see you back.... and sorry it has been such a long journey for you. Praying you get your BFP this cycle! the 25th is just around the corner! so exciting!

Lazydaisys: how did your transfer go this morning? So excited for you! Did you transfer one or two embryos? 

AFM: My embryos survived the thaw and actually expanded properly this time! yay! I decided to do acupuncture this time around ... just because I figured i have nothing to lose... other than the $375 for the cost! I did acupuncture when I got pregnant with my DS.. so we shall see!! i'm on bed rest today.. it's sooo fricken difficult to do when you have a 14 mo old who is going through a mommy phase right now. My DH is doing his best.. i feel bad that they have to go through this though. Bed rest ends for me tomorrow... I wish the clinic didnt even suggest bed rest.. I know some say just return to your normal routine. 

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers! Sending baby dust your way!!

p.s.... i'm heading out to buy my test sticks tomorrow! i'm a total POAS aholic! will wait till day 4 to test... trying to hold out till day 5. .. but knowing me... i cant! ugh!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Anette - have you been doing acupuncture the whole cycle or did you just start after the transfer? I'm wondering if it's too late for me to start. Also, I know you're going to follow what your clinic recommends but my doctor told me to get back to normal activity. Every doctor is different but I think not stressing is the most important!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Ash, I only did acupuncture the day of the transfer. They do like for 30 min before the transfer.. and for 20 min after the transfer... oh and my pineapple core! lol... i'm crazy when it comes to the pineapple core. lol

Ya.. my DH is following doctors orders very strictly... when it comes to my bed rest. technically i'm supposed to be resting until tomorrow afternoon... but i'm ending it when i wake up tomorrow am. oh.. and they say don't pick up anything over 10 lbs.. or walk up stairs.... uuhh... not gonna happen. my son weighs 20 lbs and we have a 2 story house... so that's not happening lol... totally not realistic. 
btw.. congrats on getting married! that's exciting xo


----------



## ashknowsbest

oh yay! That gives me hope, maybe I'll do the acupuncture! I'm pretty sure they do the same thing at my clinic. 30 minutes before and then after. I have heard about the pineapple core but have never tried it. DHs are so funny sometimes. Mine thinks I'm crazy for doing any sort of rest after transfer because my doctor doesn't recommend it but I have to do what makes me feel best. He supports me either way but thinks I'm just making a big deal when it's not lol. Plus I probably won't do actual bed rest, I will probably just sit down at my spinning wheel since it's very relaxing and it's a still activity. I hate bed rest :haha: it's so boring! I can imagine it's very hard to do bed rest and not lifting anything when you had a son already! That is impossible.

And about being married, I'm so happy the wedding is over so I can save more money for infertility treatments :haha: But thanks for the congratulations we are very happy newlyweds at the moment.


----------



## AnnetteCali

ashknowsbest said:


> oh yay! That gives me hope, maybe I'll do the acupuncture! I'm pretty sure they do the same thing at my clinic. 30 minutes before and then after. I have heard about the pineapple core but have never tried it. DHs are so funny sometimes. Mine thinks I'm crazy for doing any sort of rest after transfer because my doctor doesn't recommend it but I have to do what makes me feel best. He supports me either way but thinks I'm just making a big deal when it's not lol. Plus I probably won't do actual bed rest, I will probably just sit down at my spinning wheel since it's very relaxing and it's a still activity. I hate bed rest :haha: it's so boring! I can imagine it's very hard to do bed rest and not lifting anything when you had a son already! That is impossible.
> 
> And about being married, I'm so happy the wedding is over so I can save more money for infertility treatments :haha: But thanks for the congratulations we are very happy newlyweds at the moment.

Get your pineapple ready! lol.. what is a spinning wheel? and ya.. bed rest is boooorriinnngg!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

a spinning wheel is something you use to make yarn. I knit and ended up taking a class in spinning and now I make my own yarn out of different fibers. Sheeps wool, camel, merino wool, silk, lots of different fibers.


----------



## AnnetteCali

ashknowsbest said:


> a spinning wheel is something you use to make yarn. I knit and ended up taking a class in spinning and now I make my own yarn out of different fibers. Sheeps wool, camel, merino wool, silk, lots of different fibers.

That's cool!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Tick tock.. tick tock... can i POAS yet ? lol. this process drives me nuts!


----------



## Lazydaisys

AnnetteCali said:


> Tick tock.. tick tock... can i POAS yet ? lol. this process drives me nuts!

I'm resting too it's so boring! I have a 5 day blast transferred yesterday and 2 frozen. I'm waiting to see if a third one can be frozen today. 

I have tests coming in the post but I'm going to try soooooooo hard not to test. X


----------



## CanadianMaple

AnnetteCali and Lazydaisys- Fingers crossed for you!

ashknowsbest- Welcome to the group. I love that you have a spinning wheel!

Are you guys all on physical restrictions after your transfer? My clinic had me jump up after the transfer last time and pee. Then I had the choice if I wanted to lie down or not. I did for 30 minutes and then took it easy for a few days. I will probably need someone to mow my lawn again, but it really didn't make a difference last time. The nurse told me that if they are going to stick, they are going to stick. The restrictions are more so we don't feel guilty if the cycle fails.

I bumped up my estrogen yesterday and have the final bump up tomorrow. I get my final bloodwork and ultrasound next Thursday. It feels like this has been going on forever.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I was told just to take it easy. My acupuncture lady said sit on the sofa, little walks to help with blood flow, no hot baths and drink plenty of water.


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadianmaple - any news on the transfer landing on the 25th for you? I'm having my transfer on the 25th :D and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello ladies...

Just checking in 

How are you doing lazydaisys? When will you test?

Canadian: I was supposed to do two days of bed rest. I rested for about a day and a half... technically I should have been on bedrest until 3 pm today... Instead I was up and at it at 630 am today because of the baby. It's impossible to do bedrest when you have a 14 mo old. the clinic is nuts for thinking that's realistic. Plus... the way I see it... if it's gonna work.. it's gonna work with or without bedrest. 

Ash.. do you make scarves or anything from your yarn that you spin? 

AFM: i went to walmart and stocked up on my pee sticks! I started off with 6 ... i know I will start testing day 4. i'm already symptom spotting and driving myself nuts. i keep concentrating to see if I feel twinges on the left side.. then get all discouraged when I don't. ugh. why can't i make this easier on myself!! I am going to test tuesday morning.. knowing that's super early... but I can't help myself. maybe i will try to hold off until tuesday evening... but.. knowing me.. I doubt it!'


----------



## faith786

Hey ladies just saw the thread hope its ok for me to join , a little bit about me 3 years ago I was blessed with a baby girl IVF first attempt one blastocyst and here I am trying to conceive for the second one for 2 years now we have 2 frozen blastocyst and doing FET this month I will be starting buserelin injections on the 28th of this month and I am hoping I will get my second BFP now my concern is I went for my coordination appointment this friday and they asked me to decide now prior to the transfer that how many embryos I would like to thaw and how many to transfer I am so confused they said they have to thaw both and they will pick the best one for transfer and it upto me how many I want to transfer the reason I am confused is my first one it was through NHS so they strictly advised me not to transfer more than one because of my chances were really high for multiple pregnancy now considering that I don't know whether to transfer one or two :shrug: looking for some advice here thanks again lots of :dust: for everyone


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadianmaple - My doctor has me lay down in their office for 20 minutes after the transfer, but after that they say to get up and go on as you normally would. I don't do that because it makes me feel better to rest .... but I really don't think resting is necessary. It all depends on the person.

annette - Of course :D I just recently knit a lace shawl with yarn that I spun about 9 months ago! I like knitting with stuff I've spun but I knit a lot with bought yarn too. It takes a long time to spin yarn.

faith - welcome to the group! As far as what to transfer, I think that just depends on your situation. If you have a lot of support and help I would say transfer two because it's not certain that they're both going to stick. If you don't have a ton of support it might be a better idea to just transfer one because twins are a handful! Best of luck with your upcoming cycle!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Ash: that's so cool. I wish I knew how to knit. My mom tried to teach me how to knit and crochet... I just don't have the patience for it.. plus i'm all tense when I do it! 

Welcome Faith! Deciding how many to transfer can be a stressful thing. I went with what the doc suggested... he said they typically transfer 2 on a FET because the chances of pregnancy are lower. I went ahead and transferred two... and was just talking to my husband about the possibility of twins!!a aahhh!!! For us, we've had so many failed cycles.. that twins just seem unlikely for us. I guess that's why i'm not that freaked out by it yet. I am so anxious to test!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Annette, I sway between thinking I won't test and plotting my testing. My tests haven't arrived in the post so that's helpful. I've stayed in Saturday (transfer day) Sunday and I plan to stay in the house this morning. I might venture out later. In heart of heart of hearts I know it's either going to stick or it isn't but I feel I've done my best with a bit of rest. I've still loaded the washing machine and cooked tea but compared to tearing around at work this is resting. I've got some ovulation tests so I'm going to wee on one of those and see if the trigger has gone. It's been one week since the trigger. 

Welcome faith, congratulations on your wedding ash. Xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

My transfer date is a week from today! Yikes! It's also my first day back from summer vacation, so that is going to be tricky. I'll be getting my classroom ready the days after the transfer, but the desks should all be in place. It would be a matter of putting things up on walls and paperwork. I've taught in the same classroom for almost 10 years, so there isn't much I would need to move around at all. One of my co-workers knows I am doing the FET, so she can always help too. 

I just found out last night that my 94 year old grandfather is dying. I'm so scared to have someone else I love die. I'm wondering if this will affect my cycle with the emotions. I can't tell my extended family about the FET, so I am hoping that everything can work out at the same time if there is a funeral this week.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I can't wait until you ladies start testing! I don't test early anymore, I used to when I first started out but I try to hold back now. Plus, I normally get my period before the whole cycle is over anyways .... so there's really no time to test.


----------



## AnnetteCali

I MUST be crazy! I tested at 3dp6dt.. I just can't help myself. of course it's negative lol i held that thing up to so many different lights.. was getting cross eyed from looking at it lol . I should have never gotten the test sticks so early! lol

I will test again tomorrow after work... or before work.... or in the middle of the night lol

i am ridiculous !

Canadian, sorry to hear about your grandfather. keeping you in my thoughts. xox


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies... Do you mind if I join the group? I am not new to the IVF's... This is my third cycle. I am definitely putting all my hopes that this time it will work. I had my 3 day transfer on Friday 8/15/2014, and I have 2 little embryos transferred. I got a phone call today from the lab, and the embryologist said they were able to freeze only one of the remaining we had - we had 5 cooking :)

I just need a little bit of good energy and prayers... a place where I can share my emotions, since nobody knows I am doing this again. I decided to keep to myself and my husband. Nobody else! 

I was reading a little about you all and I hope we all end up with our BFP!!!


Thanks!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome Miracleangel! 

We had our transfer on the same day... although.. i highly doubt you tested as early as i did !! lol... hoping we both get our bfp's!

I did a FET ... transferred two embryos... praying something sticks! This process is certainly an emotional roller coaster.. feel free to vent away!

I drive myself nuts during the 9 day wait!! I focus on every twinge... lack of... headache.. symptom.. no symptoms.. it's crazy! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you x!


----------



## MiracleAngel

AnnetteCali said:


> Welcome Miracleangel!
> 
> We had our transfer on the same day... although.. i highly doubt you tested as early as i did !! lol... hoping we both get our bfp's!
> 
> I did a FET ... transferred two embryos... praying something sticks! This process is certainly an emotional roller coaster.. feel free to vent away!
> 
> I drive myself nuts during the 9 day wait!! I focus on every twinge... lack of... headache.. symptom.. no symptoms.. it's crazy!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you x!

My last cycles were all chemicals, so I had a few symptoms. But this time is being very quiet Trying not to put my hopes down at this time, but this "No symptoms" are killing me! Good luck! :hugs: 
I think you are 2 days ahead of me, because I had a 3dt. Keep us posted!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Ok ladies... I know 4dp6dt is way too early to test.. but.. knowing me.. i did... (twice already ) lol... and I swear I see a faint faint line. on both tests.. almost looks like an evap... but not sure. it doesn't show up in pics yet. i will POAS again tomorrow morning... and afternoon.. and evening lol. my husband thinks i've gone crazy!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I can't wait to see pictures of your tests!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Annette I hope it's darker today. I'm too scared to test. X


----------



## MiracleAngel

I am still here.. 5dp3dt&#8230; Last night I felt my boobs a little sore&#8230; but I am sure is the progesterone. I don't feel anything that I would consider a symptom, and I am almost thinking I am out again&#8230;The 2ww will be like a 2 years waiting! Did you guys have any symptom at all???


----------



## AnnetteCali

Good morning ladies. 

thinking of everyone... praying we all get our bfp's this cycle! xo

AFM: I tested this am... and got a squinter.. but.. a second line is there. i'm praying it's not another chemical this time around :( I will continue to test prob twice a day... just because i'm NUTS when it comes to testing.

Miracle: it's still early for symptoms. ... when I got pregnant with my son.. I didn't have any symptoms until later on. I thought for sure i was out! keeping fingers crossed! xo
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lazydaisys

I can see a second line. Hope it gets darker for you. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

I see the second line too! FX'd it gets darker! Will be watching this thread like a hawk :D


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tested and bfn. 5 days after five day transfer:-(


----------



## MiracleAngel

Lazydaisys said:


> I tested and bfn. 5 days after five day transfer:-(

Sorry Lazydaisys I know your feelings but, we need to think that we are only out when the ugly AF shows her face I will not tell you to calm down and relax when I can't do the same myself I am on my 3rd IVF and tired of receiving only BFN's 

Give a couple of more days to test again. Some of ladies I know just get their BFP's later on the game! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Lazydaisys said:


> I tested and bfn. 5 days after five day transfer:-(

Sorry Lazydaisys I know your feelings but, we need to think that we are only out when the ugly AF shows her face I will not tell you to calm down and relax when I can't do the same myself I am on my 3rd IVF and tired of receiving only BFN's 

Give a couple of more days to test again. Some of ladies I know just get their BFP's later on the game! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KL50

hope it's not too late to jump on this thread. I am 34, diagnosed with pre-menopause, hypothyroidism and diminished ovarian reserve. I have a son, born in Feb 2013 and all of this other came about around November 2013 (except the thyroid-I had hyperthyroidism prior to 1st pregnancy). 
Currently undergoing IVF and I think we should find out tomorrow if we continue from the meds phase or stop. I started off with estrogen pill and a testosterone patch. From there started Follistim (350 IU) and low dose HCG (15) each night since 8/16. had scan on 8/19 and she didn't saw small follicle but nothing major (which she says is ok) so 3 more nights of the same and scan tomorrow morning.  They have said if doesn't seem favorable we will stop at this stage. I am not sure how to feel. I have been hopeful/positive but I just don't know...


----------



## Lazydaisys

KL50 said:


> hope it's not too late to jump on this thread. I am 34, diagnosed with pre-menopause, hypothyroidism and diminished ovarian reserve. I have a son, born in Feb 2013 and all of this other came about around November 2013 (except the thyroid-I had hyperthyroidism prior to 1st pregnancy).
> Currently undergoing IVF and I think we should find out tomorrow if we continue from the meds phase or stop. I started off with estrogen pill and a testosterone patch. From there started Follistim (350 IU) and low dose HCG (15) each night since 8/16. had scan on 8/19 and she didn't saw small follicle but nothing major (which she says is ok) so 3 more nights of the same and scan tomorrow morning. They have said if doesn't seem favorable we will stop at this stage. I am not sure how to feel. I have been hopeful/positive but I just don't know...


We just have to stay positive until we get firm news:hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome KL50... this process certainly is an emotional roller coaster for sure! I have my positive days and negative days. keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle goes as planned for you xo

Lazy: 5days past transfer can still be too early on a FET. they say some can implant later . It's not over yet. 

Miracle: when will you test? i'm not familiar with 3 day transfers.

Ash... the 25th is almost here! yay!!! i'm excited for you! praying this is your last ivf cycle and you get your bfp! xo

AFM: tests are showing a bit darker... i will test again tonight ... usually my second morning urine is darker. i'm very cautious because of my chemical pregnancy last cycle. i pray this is a sticky bean!!
 



Attached Files:







day6.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lazydaisys

Looks like a bfp to me. X


----------



## ashknowsbest

annette - definitely preggo! :happydance: Congrats! Fx'd for a sticky bean.


----------



## CanadianMaple

AnnetteCali- Congratulations!! 

Lazydaisys- I went through that in June. It's so sad and so frustrating when you get to that point post transfer and hope starts to fade. I really hope it's just still a bit early. There is a chart online that still shows that it's later before most get a BFP. https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

KL50- I hope you get good news.

AFM- I had my bloodwork and scan yesterday. My lining was at 8.6 and my estrogen was a bit lower than what they wanted. They are keeping me on estrogel and instead of dropping it, I just do 4 limbs a day, 3 times a day until the transfer. I started the progesterone yesterday. I am still planning on doing my own PIO injections here at the campground this weekend. I hope I don't chicken out. I can't believe the transfer is in a few days now.


----------



## MiracleAngel

AnnetteCali said:


> Welcome KL50... this process certainly is an emotional roller coaster for sure! I have my positive days and negative days. keeping my fingers crossed that this cycle goes as planned for you xo
> 
> Lazy: 5days past transfer can still be too early on a FET. they say some can implant later . It's not over yet.
> 
> Miracle: when will you test? i'm not familiar with 3 day transfers.
> 
> Ash... the 25th is almost here! yay!!! i'm excited for you! praying this is your last ivf cycle and you get your bfp! xo
> 
> AFM: tests are showing a bit darker... i will test again tonight ... usually my second morning urine is darker. i'm very cautious because of my chemical pregnancy last cycle. i pray this is a sticky bean!!

Congrats on your BFP! Keep your fingers crossed this is a sticky bean. My test is Aug 30! I don't know why my doc schedule the tests 15 days after transfer 
I bought 2 pregnancies test today I am 6dp3dt. Could not wait for tomorrow morning, OF COURSE! I tested and it was stark white nothing! I am feeling am out already Some will say is too early but I just have a feeling :(


----------



## AnnetteCali

Happy Friday Ladies..

checking in...

Ash.. have a safe trip back home. only a few more days before your little embies are transferred! yay

Miracle and Lazy... keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! This process is sooo draining emotionally ! I hope your little embryos implanted a little later in the cycle. how are you guys doing?

Canadian... your transfer is just around the corner!!! 

saying prayers for all of us xox


----------



## MiracleAngel

AnnetteCali said:


> Happy Friday Ladies..
> 
> checking in...
> 
> Ash.. have a safe trip back home. only a few more days before your little embies are transferred! yay
> 
> Miracle and Lazy... keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! This process is sooo draining emotionally ! I hope your little embryos implanted a little later in the cycle. how are you guys doing?
> 
> Canadian... your transfer is just around the corner!!!
> 
> saying prayers for all of us xox

Thanks for your support! I am still here suffering from this BFn this morning I hope they emplaned late :(


----------



## AnnetteCali

MiracleAngel said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Ladies..
> 
> checking in...
> 
> Ash.. have a safe trip back home. only a few more days before your little embies are transferred! yay
> 
> Miracle and Lazy... keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! This process is sooo draining emotionally ! I hope your little embryos implanted a little later in the cycle. how are you guys doing?
> 
> Canadian... your transfer is just around the corner!!!
> 
> saying prayers for all of us xox
> 
> Thanks for your support! I am still here suffering from this BFn this morning I hope they emplaned late :(Click to expand...

Miracle, that sucks! I was so in tune with my body.. and just knew when it was going to be a bfn. I would get annoyed when people told me to stay positive. Testing early allowed me to prepare emotionally for the disaster :( keeping you in my thoughts xo


----------



## MiracleAngel

AnnetteCali said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Ladies..
> 
> checking in...
> 
> Ash.. have a safe trip back home. only a few more days before your little embies are transferred! yay
> 
> Miracle and Lazy... keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! This process is sooo draining emotionally ! I hope your little embryos implanted a little later in the cycle. how are you guys doing?
> 
> Canadian... your transfer is just around the corner!!!
> 
> saying prayers for all of us xox
> 
> Thanks for your support! I am still here suffering from this BFn this morning I hope they emplaned late :(Click to expand...
> 
> Miracle, that sucks! I was so in tune with my body.. and just knew when it was going to be a bfn. I would get annoyed when people told me to stay positive. Testing early allowed me to prepare emotionally for the disaster :( keeping you in my thoughts xoClick to expand...

That's what I think I rather know before the blood test. It's so much worse when the nurse calls you with negative results I tested this morning again 8dp3dt. BFN again. I am sure I am out for this cycle. It's so sad to know that again, I will end up with empty hands
Yesterday I even went out and had Sushi and 2 glasses of wine! That's how much sure I have I am not pregnant. At least if I had psychic power to know if I should continue trying or not that would help If I knew why I can't have the embryos to implant What a nightmare! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CanadianMaple

I remember feeling annoyed when I knew it was BFN and people were trying to keep me positive too. He just kind of know once you've hit that threshold where it should be positive. Especially when other people who transfered the same time you as you are getting positives. It's so hard.

AFM- I just had my first PIO injection. My butt is so sore. One of my friends here at the campground at the injection for me and will do it again tomorrow. Very happy I didn't have to self inject. I'm anxious for Monday to get my transfer done. It's crappy timing to have my first day at work and the transfer the same day, everyone is going to notice me leaving the staff meeting about two hours after I get to work that morning. Oh well, maybe I can look at it as a slight extension of my summer break.

Today marks a year and a half since my husband died suddenly. It seems impossible that it's been that long and on the other hand it seems like he's been gone forever. One thing I miss most lately is the physical touch.


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadian - are you so excited for your transfer tomorrow?! I'm starting to look forward to mine! :happydance: Trying not to get too confident in getting pregnant though. Been there done that and it's not fun. How are the PIO going? I'm on day 5 ... I do them at night and I dread them all day but it's not that awful and if it gets me my baby I'll suffer through it! I'm also on medrol right now which is terrible, it tastes disgusting! It's a pill but there's nothing you can do to get the taste to not be there so that's lame. Well FX'd for us that we can end our infertility journey this month!


----------



## MiracleAngel

I am 99% sure I am out for this cycle&#8230; and even more sad because I don't know what is wrong with me&#8230; IVF should bypass my tubal issue&#8230; :( I am 9dp3dt and I tested this morning. BFN&#8230; of course&#8230; why it would be different, right? I am having cramps&#8230; same as when my period starts&#8230; Expecting sooner than normally to the witch arrive.

My beta is next saturday, but I am sure AF will be here before. I just wish I had a little bit of hope at this point&#8230; I am so, so sad!


----------



## CanadianMaple

ashknowsbest said:


> canadian - are you so excited for your transfer tomorrow?! I'm starting to look forward to mine! :happydance: Trying not to get too confident in getting pregnant though. Been there done that and it's not fun. How are the PIO going? I'm on day 5 ... I do them at night and I dread them all day but it's not that awful and if it gets me my baby I'll suffer through it! I'm also on medrol right now which is terrible, it tastes disgusting! It's a pill but there's nothing you can do to get the taste to not be there so that's lame. Well FX'd for us that we can end our infertility journey this month!

I'm excited and nervous! I am going to my transfer alone this time, but really want it that way. With mom there last time, I felt like she was asking lots of questions when I just wanted quiet. I have a friend doing the PIO. My butt is so sore, especially from yesterday morning's needle, but I'm halfway done now. I just stopped my dexamethasone and switch to medrol for the day tomorrow along with amoxicillin and flagyl for the day. So weird that they only do it for one day...


----------



## CanadianMaple

MiracleAngel said:


> I am 99% sure I am out for this cycle and even more sad because I don't know what is wrong with me IVF should bypass my tubal issue :( I am 9dp3dt and I tested this morning. BFN of course why it would be different, right? I am having cramps same as when my period starts Expecting sooner than normally to the witch arrive.
> 
> My beta is next saturday, but I am sure AF will be here before. I just wish I had a little bit of hope at this point I am so, so sad!

I remember that feeling my last cycle, knowing that the cycle may not have been working and having to wait. My clinic saw me early once I called them to tell them about the BFNs. I hope that yours is just taking longer because of the day 3 embryos.


----------



## MiracleAngel

CanadianMaple said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> I am 99% sure I am out for this cycle and even more sad because I don't know what is wrong with me IVF should bypass my tubal issue :( I am 9dp3dt and I tested this morning. BFN of course why it would be different, right? I am having cramps same as when my period starts Expecting sooner than normally to the witch arrive.
> 
> My beta is next saturday, but I am sure AF will be here before. I just wish I had a little bit of hope at this point I am so, so sad!
> 
> I remember that feeling my last cycle, knowing that the cycle may not have been working and having to wait. My clinic saw me early once I called them to tell them about the BFNs. I hope that yours is just taking longer because of the day 3 embryos.Click to expand...

I was researching on Mr Google By now, most of the people would have a BFP usually around 7dp3dt. I don't think I can handle that anymore I can't go any early because I did my treatment as part of a clinical study and they do everything the same to everyone who volunteer. But maybe if my period arrives by tomorrow, they will accept me to go early for the beta. 

Good luck girl! :flower:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Miracle angel I feel the same.I sick of seeing bfns Xxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

:( I'm sorry.

My FET is done. My beta is sept 6, that would have been (is?) my husband's bithday.


----------



## BabyDancing13

CanadianMaple said:


> :( I'm sorry.
> 
> My FET is done. My beta is sept 6, that would have been (is?) my husband's bithday.

I am really hoping you get your baby from this cycle. How lovely would it be to get a BFP on the 6th. xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Canadian - how many did you transfer? How'd it go?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Canadianmaple I'm really hoping you get lovely news on dhs birthday xxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

ashknowsbest said:


> Canadian - how many did you transfer? How'd it go?

I only do one. I don't want to have twins on my own, I'm scared already of just one on my own. lol

It was really slick. They commented on how easy the catheter goes into my uterus. I got pictures of the blastocyst and one of the little white dot in my uterus. lol The embryo was a 4BB and "beautiful" apparently. 

How did you do?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I did good. Transfer went smoothly. I got to see the embryos placed in my uterus. I had a 4BB and a 3BB transferred. Then I had my acupuncture. It was very relaxing. I'm in good spirits right now. Official test date is September 3rd. :happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

ashknowsbest said:


> I did good. Transfer went smoothly. I got to see the embryos placed in my uterus. I had a 4BB and a 3BB transferred. Then I had my acupuncture. It was very relaxing. I'm in good spirits right now. Official test date is September 3rd. :happydance:

Good luck x


----------



## CanadianMaple

Awesome! You're lucky they test you earlier, I have to wait 3 extra days. By then you know anyway, but it's hard waiting. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

baby - thanks! 

canadian - I'm sure you could do a HPT on the 3rd and possibly get an accurate result. I'm going to test but only the day before the beta so that I'm prepared for whatever news is coming my way.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm going to totally start testing this weekend. I know of someone who got a BFP 4dp5dt. I have so many tests around here from when Chris and I were doing IVF, it will be nice to use them up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

You're stronger than me! For my previous cycles I was testing from 5dp5dt and kept getting BFNs so I stopped .... it just made me sad. FX'd for you! I can't wait til you test, I love to line spot, just not on my own tests! :haha:


----------



## AnnetteCali

Canadian and Ash.. congrats on the transfer!! keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!!

Miracle... so sorry about the bfn's :( that just sucks! no other words for it!

AFM: i had my beta today... it was 95:) ... im 10dp6dt. they say anything above 60 is good.. praying it doubles by wed. 

canadian.. at 4dp6dt i could see a faint faint line.. so it's not impossible! xoxo


----------



## CanadianMaple

AnnetteCali- Great news on the beta!! :happydance:

I figure I'll test and slowly prepare myself if it doesn't work. It's torture either way though...

I'm so proud of my little blast!!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/photo14_zps0e5cb366.jpg

I wish it was a 4AA like I had been told it was, but I have read that BB isn't bad either.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hi, may I join? Tomorrow is my FET, super excited and praying for positive results.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Canadian - they look great!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

CanadianMaple said:


> AnnetteCali- Great news on the beta!! :happydance:
> 
> I figure I'll test and slowly prepare myself if it doesn't work. It's torture either way though...
> 
> I'm so proud of my little blast!!
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/photo14_zps0e5cb366.jpg
> 
> I wish it was a 4AA like I had been told it was, but I have read that BB isn't bad either.

Good luck girls! I am sending you good vibes!!!! BFP to come! 
My AF started this morning and I will start getting ready to my FET in September I will keep looking this thread! :)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome Ellie! Keeping my fingers crossed for your FET tomorrow!

Canadian and Ash... how are you guys doing?

Miracle.. so sorry :( totally sucks! :(


----------



## AnnetteCali

So now i'm stressing over the color of the lines. ugh! Why can't i just relax? :( Second beta tomorrow.. praying it doubled! tick tock tick tock!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm doing OK. DH and I are sitting in the airport .... Our flight got delayed by 3 hours ... :( Not a happy camper. I'm trying not to think of my embies too much. Just taking it a day at a time. 

Whats wrong with the color of the lines?


----------



## AnnetteCali

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm doing OK. DH and I are sitting in the airport .... Our flight got delayed by 3 hours ... :( Not a happy camper. I'm trying not to think of my embies too much. Just taking it a day at a time.
> 
> Whats wrong with the color of the lines?


Good question Ash... lol.. I guess nothing . I am just nervous that something will go wrong i guess. I need to stop worrying!I guess I thought the lines would get darker.. i don't know how much darker i'm expecting them to get.?!

Oh no, what a drag to be stuck at the airport. hope you are home soon! keeping my fingers crossed for you! Are you going to test early or hold off?
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashknowsbest

Annette I think the lines look great! I'm sure your beta will be awesome tomorrow!! I'm going to test on September 2 but that's the soonest.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Ellie Bean- Good luck!! We'll be sending lots of sticky vibes your way!

Miracle Angel- Sorry that AF showed, but I am glad that you have a cycle in Sept!

AnnetteCali- Those tests look fantastic!! I hope I get some like that!!

ashknowsbest- I hope you're home now. Airport delays are the worst!

I'm feeling so bloated and the cramping has started today. I think they're normal, but since I had them last time and it failed, I keep worrying that this time it won't work either. Funny how guarded I feel this time around.

The pics I posted were both of my one blast. The first one was immediately post thaw and the other one was 3 hours later.


----------



## AnnetteCali

CanadianMaple said:


> Ellie Bean- Good luck!! We'll be sending lots of sticky vibes your way!
> 
> Miracle Angel- Sorry that AF showed, but I am glad that you have a cycle in Sept!
> 
> AnnetteCali- Those tests look fantastic!! I hope I get some like that!!
> 
> ashknowsbest- I hope you're home now. Airport delays are the worst!
> 
> I'm feeling so bloated and the cramping has started today. I think they're normal, but since I had them last time and it failed, I keep worrying that this time it won't work either. Funny how guarded I feel this time around.
> 
> The pics I posted were both of my one blast. The first one was immediately post thaw and the other one was 3 hours later.

Thanks Canadian. Your embryo looks amazing!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Canadian - still not home. We're sitting in the plane now but not moving yet. Flight is 6 hours long too ... Ugh! I know how you feel with the cramping and bloating. I feel the same and am also worried its not going to work because I feel the same as last time. Hang in there! We can do this.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Wow, I had no idea you were so far from home! I'm anxious for you to get there.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So I've been trying to upload a picture of my embryos but it keeps telling me file is too large...any suggestions?


----------



## smithy2727

Hi! I am new to this forum and I hope its not too late to join this thread. I am 5dp3dt and I am so nervous for my beta Sept.2nd. A quick background on me: I had my first IVF cycle in April in my hometown. We got all the way to egg retrieval but none fertilized. Needless to say it was an awful experience and we do not feel like we were in the best hands so we moved on to CCRM in Colorado. They are well known for their CCS testing and frozen transfers but since we had not gotten fertilization before Dr. Gustafson recommended a fresh cycle. We were behind ecstatic to have three of six mature eggs fertilize and transferred two embryos. One 9 cell with no fragmentation and one 8 cell with less than 10% fragmentation. Our third embryo didn't make it to freeze. I am in the middle of the two and trying not t overanalyze everything. Is it a bad sign that my third didm;t make it to freeze? I am not having many symptoms today or yesterday but on day 2 and 3 I had a lot of cramping. Did I mention I am a nervous wreck lol?


----------



## Ellie Bean

I think sometimes the embryos that wouldn't have made it to implant are the ones that don't survive and if the other tattoo made it far enough to transfer I'd say they're great embryos.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here they are!
 



Attached Files:







20140826_195254.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ellie - they were both hatching, it looks like anyways! Awesome :happydance: 

smithy - If the embryos made it to day 5 they're supposed to be the strongest of the bunch. FX'd for good news soon! 

AFM - We finally got home at midnight last night! I was exhausted but slept really good in my own bed! Nothing like being home. I'm feeling like eh about it being successful today but I'm just waiting waiting waiting. September 3rd needs to get here quickly!


----------



## Ellie Bean

My beta is Sept 3 too! I know I thought it looked like they were hatching too but as this is our first time wasn't sure. Prayers that we both get bfps next week!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Welcome smithy! 

Ellie.. your embryos look great!!

AFM: not good news today with my second beta :( first one was 95... second one was 91. devastating! they want me back again on friday to see if they rise. doc said since i transferred two.. maybe one stopped growing.. but.. i'm not feeling too optimistic. this totally sucks!

keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! xo


----------



## ashknowsbest

annette - I'm so sorry :hugs: Keeping my FX'd for better news on Friday!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm sorry Annette. I hope somehow it all works out and there is a second one in there that will be growing.

My Opa just died today. It's been so sad. Today is also dad's birthday, so it was hard to lose his father on his birthday of all days. I can't have bereavement because I have to get my classroom ready, but I do have the long weekend. Just waiting the hear when the funeral is so we can plan our weekend. He was 94 but it's still so hard to say goodbye to someone you love so much. His funeral will be the first one since my husband's. Hoping this doesn't affect implantation.


----------



## smithy2727

Thank you everybody for the encouragement. It was actually a three day transfer of a 9 cell with no fragmentation and an 8 cell with less than 10% fragmentation. I am grateful that we got this far after no fertilization last time but at 5dp 3dt I am overanalyzing everything and so nervous.

Canadian Maple I just read your background I am so sorry to hear about your husband. My older sister actually passed away from SADS almost 10 years ago. She had long qt type 2 and passed away in her sleep. We had no idea she had it either. Has your husbands family been tested? Long qt is genetic and we have discovered that some of my other siblings as well as my sister's two sons have it as well and there a few different treatment options to help treat it.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So sorry Annette, hoping for better news Friday.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Canadian maple very sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Canadian: keeping you in my thoughts.. so sorry for the loss of your grandfather. :( 

hope everyone is doing well!

AFM: I cried a ton yesterday... i'm pretty sure this cycle is a bust! the sad part is.. i only have 2 embryos left.. lower quality... and I don't plan on doing a fresh cycle again. so i'm coming to the realization that I may have an only child. i feel selfish for wanting another one... we were lucky enough to get him.. especially seeing the difficulties i'm having with my other embryos. so today is a new day! my line looks the same as yesterday... im expecting the hcg levels to have dropped a bit more tomorrow. 

sending babydust to everyone!!! xoxoox


----------



## Lazydaisys

My fingers are crossed for you Annette. 

Sorry about your grandfather Canadian :-( x


----------



## CanadianMaple

Thanks, everyone. Funeral is tomorrow. I'm just so sad. He was truly a really kind man. I was going to start testing tomorrow, but I will wait until Saturday now. 

Annette- I'm sorry. You're not selfish for wanting another baby at all. I hope you get your answer soon, limbo is so tough. I wish I could give you a huge hug.

smithy2727- I'm so sorry you know the pain of SADS too. :( Chris' brother got checked and he's okay. No one else in the family got checked. We're not sure really what the cause of his SADS was, he had hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. The crazy thing was that he almost died in 1998 when a drunk driver hit his car head on. He was in a coma for almost 3 weeks. You would think that an arrhythmia would have been picked up then if it was one of those. It was such a shock and happened while he was sleeping too. :( I wish you the best of luck and hope you get that BFP soon.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I tested way too early 4dp5dt and it was BFN. I know it's early but I hate seeing those white tests!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Candadian... 4dp5dt is still way too early... but.. i don 't blame you for testing! i had to test to ease my anxiety.... as weird as it sounds. 

AFM: My lines are finally getting lighter.. so i'm expecting the hcg levels to have dropped significantly today. I've processed through most of my emotions... and am slowly realizing that we will have an only child. i'm thankful for him.. especially considering how terrible the rest of my eggs are... we are lucky we got one good one out of the batch. still totally sucks though! you have this dream of what your life will be like... and it turns out totally different. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies! sorry to seem like such a downer lately!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm sorry Annette. It's still tough. If you do decide to give the last two a chance, I have heard of lots of pregnancies coming from less than perfect embryos.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks Canadian...

I just don't think i'm up for the emotional roller coaster. not to mention the stress on my body and finances. it's hard on my husband as well. I don't know if I want to put us through that again. nothing is guaranteed ... which sucks. who knows .


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadian - I thought about testing today but went against it! My DH wants me to test on Monday since he has off work that day. I'm pretty sure I'll test then. FX'd for you! Are you going to continue testing? So sorry about your opa :hugs: 

annette - I know what you mean about you imagine your life one way and then it's totally different. My DH and I started trying almost 4 years ago, I honestly thought we'd have at least 2 kids by now. We want 3 or 4 total .... it's such a hard thing to get through but we're all here for you and you're not alone in your feelings! :hugs:

AFM - I'm having bad days. It's really hard to stay positive. I have no symptoms and I just feel like ... why would it work now when it hasn't worked for almost 4 years ... 6 IUIs, 3 IVFs ... like what's going to be different this time. Normally I can remain pretty positive but ... I'm struggling this time.


----------



## smithy2727

I tested with possibly a faint line or evap line but I looked at it so many times over the course of the day I couldn't even be sure if I saw it the first time. That was at 4dp3dt or maybe 5dp I honestly can't remember at this point because I feel like the days are dragging by until my beta and I'm having a hard time being patient and positive. I had a lot of cramping days 1-3 after transfer then nothing day four and most of five. I started vivelle patches yesterday at 6dp3dt and I had really bad af like cramping last night before i went to sleep. I'm also breaking out horribly which could be from all the hormones, me switching up to pregnancy safe skincare, or maybe just a sign af is on the way. I usually don't break out this bad before af but I'm really worried that all signs/symptoms are bad.


----------



## CanadianMaple

ashknowsbest- I am feeling the exact same way. I think today's early BFN has me convinced that it's not going out. I just feel like I did so much wrong this week, I lifted my 6 year old when he was crying about Opa. I got a bit shock from my trailer because of some issue with my neighbour's electrical system, I have been an emotional mess because of losing Opa. I guess it's up to nature now, the Science part is done... Fx that we both get our good results...


----------



## CanadianMaple

smithy2727 said:


> I tested with possibly a faint line or evap line but I looked at it so many times over the course of the day I couldn't even be sure if I saw it the first time. That was at 4dp3dt or maybe 5dp I honestly can't remember at this point because I feel like the days are dragging by until my beta and I'm having a hard time being patient and positive. I had a lot of cramping days 1-3 after transfer then nothing day four and most of five. I started vivelle patches yesterday at 6dp3dt and I had really bad af like cramping last night before i went to sleep. I'm also breaking out horribly which could be from all the hormones, me switching up to pregnancy safe skincare, or maybe just a sign af is on the way. I usually don't break out this bad before af but I'm really worried that all signs/symptoms are bad.

This all is so hard on the head, isn't it. You're still really early, I hope you get a nice and dark BFP soon. Since you had a 3 day transfer, you probably wouldn't see a true BFP until a week after the transfer.


----------



## CanadianMaple

AnnetteCali said:


> Thanks Canadian...
> 
> I just don't think i'm up for the emotional roller coaster. not to mention the stress on my body and finances. it's hard on my husband as well. I don't know if I want to put us through that again. nothing is guaranteed ... which sucks. who knows .

I think I am at the end of the road too, if this one fails for me. I still have a lot frozen, but I hate to throw more time, more money, etc on yet another cycle.


----------



## smithy2727

It really does mess with your head and its such an emotional roller coaster. I don't think anyone who hasn't gone through it truly understands. We put ourselves through so much physically and emotionally and I know if I end up with a baby at the end of it it will all be worth it but that's the problem, there is no guarantee I will. I don't know what I will do if this doesn't work. We got farther than last time obviously and I assume I will try again but I want to resume somewhat of a normal life at some point.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies,

Hang in there smithy and canadian!  keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!

AFM: My beta went down to 60 something.. as i suspected. I always feel so bad for the people in the office that have to call and give me bad news. today i was prepared for it though. cried ahead of time.. so i dont fall apart on the phone and make the other person feel worse for giving bad news. everyone keeps asking when is the next cycle... they obviously dont get it. i had two chemical pregnancies back to back.. that's so emotionally draining. so many ups and downs. hard on me and my dh. i know he got his hopes up this time around. so we've decided to hold off for a loong time. we still have three frozens left.. we may as well use them.. most likely it will be next year . i dont really have high hopes for those embryos though.:( totally sucks. we are lucky we got our son out of this batch of eggs.. looks like most of them are "rotten".. as i say! lol ugh. 

thanks for listening to me vent ladies. i am looking forward to seeing lovely lines on your tests!! keep us posted! xoxo


----------



## CanadianMaple

I totally understand Annette. I remember being annoyed when people were thinking they were making me feel better by reminding me I still have other embryos to try with.

AFM- I'm at 5dp5dt and I just got what I think is a BFP. It's faint, but it's definitely there. It came up within about 2 minutes. I am in shock, I really had myself prepared for this cycle not to work.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good news Canadian, I hope this works x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Canadian... that's amazing!!! i'm sure those lines will darken nicely! xoxo x


----------



## ttcmoon

Wow Canadian! Congrats.
Ladies count me in. I am 4dp5dt. My FET was on 26th Aug. 
I have no signs of preg. But I felt very emotional yesterday cried my heart out. Dont know why I always feel this wont work.
Just trying to stay positive! Hope it works for all of us. Fertility treatments sucks a big time.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations canadian- keeping everything crossed that the BFP gets darker x


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadian congrats!! Pic please! I am obsessed with line spotting :D


----------



## CanadianMaple

Ttcmoon- I am one day ahead of you and had a bfn yesterday.

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/64E22A72-A781-477D-9FE8-FBD6630A1618_zpsujytei1d.jpg


----------



## Ellie Bean

OMG that's def a bfp! ! I'm 4dp5dt today. I'm not sure that I'm going to test early might wait for my beta wed.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tested early in the end and got bfn up to test date. I think I would do the same next time. I'd rather have gradual disappointment that a tense bfn moment. 

Those lines are looking lovely x


----------



## ashknowsbest

canadian - yay! BFP for sure :D


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just tested ... not a FRER and not FMU obviously but BFN.


----------



## Want 2B a Mom

Congrats to all of you with BFPs! 
Just spent the last hour reading all of your posts. I am just behind you in the timing of my cycle and am not looking forward to the roller coaster ride ahead of me. 
This is my husband and my 5th IVF cycle. The first four failed. We went to a second fertility doctor and he advised that none of the attempted 4 cycles would have worked given the large fibroids I had which showed very clearly on an MRI. He recommended a myomectomy which we went ahead with this April. Even though this is our 5th attempt, it's really like our first. Just had our transfer yesterday. One blastocyst transferred with ICSI. All of our fingers and toes are crossed for the positive. Completely sympathize with all of you mentioning the dilemma of whether or not to test early. The huge flood of disappointment when you get the negative is overwhelming. Trying to stay positive but after so much disappointment, heartache and needle sticks, it's hard! Keep posting about your updates and when you test  
Only 1 dpt. . .


----------



## AnnetteCali

omg canadian... congrats!!! totally a bfp! woooo


----------



## ashknowsbest

BFN again today.


----------



## AnnetteCali

ashknowsbest said:


> BFN again today.

Darn.. sorry Ash! HOpefully it's just to soon. ! keeping you in my thoughts. xoxo


----------



## smithy2727

I'm too scared to test. I most likely will test Tuesday before I go in for beta so I am not blinded by the results but the wait seems like forever. Has anyone used vivelle patches? I started then Thursday 9 days after retrieval 6dp3dt and I do two patches which I switch every other day so first dose thurs second sat. Both thursday and saturday I had horrible cramping before bed but none friday or today so I am wondering if there is a correlation. My last iff we made it ti retrieval but not transfer so this whole experience has been new to me and I am trying not to read to much into anything as I don't know if its the meds, pas, or hopefully pregnancy.


----------



## AnnetteCali

smithy2727 said:


> I'm too scared to test. I most likely will test Tuesday before I go in for beta so I am not blinded by the results but the wait seems like forever. Has anyone used vivelle patches? I started then Thursday 9 days after retrieval 6dp3dt and I do two patches which I switch every other day so first dose thurs second sat. Both thursday and saturday I had horrible cramping before bed but none friday or today so I am wondering if there is a correlation. My last iff we made it ti retrieval but not transfer so this whole experience has been new to me and I am trying not to read to much into anything as I don't know if its the meds, pas, or hopefully pregnancy.

I used vivelle patches and had cramping but I had cramping throughout the wait for my beta.. unfortunately both cycles were chemical pregnancies for me.. but.. the cramping is a good sign!  praying you get your bfp! xo


----------



## AnnetteCali

Canadian... how is your test looking? are you peeing on a stick daily ? so happy for you! 

how is everyone else doing ?


----------



## nobump

Hi can I join? On 2nd cycle. ER was 22nd only collected 1 egg which was transferred on 25th but was only a 2 cell embryo. Had a cramps first couple of days. Pain lower left side yesterday. Feel ok today Beta due on Friday.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I took an frer this morning after like 1-1 1/2 hold and there's a for sure faint pink line even dh sees it! If I'd had more willpower to hold it longer or probably would be darker. I'm 6dp5dt that. Beta is Wednesday.


----------



## Ellie Bean

CanadianMaple said:


> Ttcmoon- I am one day ahead of you and had a bfn yesterday.
> 
> https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/64E22A72-A781-477D-9FE8-FBD6630A1618_zpsujytei1d.jpg

My test looks almost identical to yours! Eeek so excited!


----------



## AnnetteCali

OMG !! YAY!!! that's totally the beginning of your bfp! yay


----------



## CanadianMaple

Ash- It's so frustrating to see others get BFPs early when you're still waiting. You're still not out yet at all, so try not to feel like you're out yet. My friend didn't get hers until 10dp5dt and she was sure her cycle failed. It all depends on how long it takes to implant. 

smithy2727- My cramping is off and on. I don't know anything about the patches, but it could be connected. I wouldn't have the willpower you have to wait to test. 

Ellie Bean- Awesome!! Congratulations!

nobump- sending you lots of sticky vibes!

AFM- I'm still testing. I ran out of FRERs while camping, but when I got home, I got a positive digi. I have two more FRERs I want to space out this week, but the 2nd one I did was much darker than the first.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I got some digitals too so plan to use an frer and digital tomorrow morning. Lol can't resist really want to see that word pregnant.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Frer was darker this morning and got a pregnant on digital too! Can't wait for beta.


----------



## smithy2727

I never caved and tested. I was too scared. I can't believe I didn't but I just got the call. Beta was 471! I am officially four weeks pregnant! I'm still kind of in shock and disbelief but so excited. Going from zero fertilization last time to being pregnant this time is just beyond belief. I am so blessed. Thank you everyone for answering all of my questions and encouraging me!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here are my tests! :)
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627579000.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627611000.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congratulations smithy! My beta is tomorrow...can't wait!


----------



## nobump

Smithy that's fab news. Trying to take hope from your situation. My first cycle ended with 2 eggs one not mature ane one fertilised abnormally. Second cycle got one egg. Which fertilised but transferred on day 3 but only 2 cell embryo. Beta is Friday but think I will test tomorrow. Have had some spotting. 

Ellie good luck with your beta

Canadian so happy for you FX for your beta xx.


----------



## smithy2727

Ellie Bean- Thank you! I hope your appt goes well today!
No Bump- Thank you! I am glad my story gives you some hope. I truly never thought I would be here after complete failed fertilization with icsi the first time but I am so grateful. I also highly recommend CCRM to anyone who has had severe difficulties. We had male factor plus DOR so our chances were extremely low but here I am pregnant! I know we have a long way to go but today I am putting the worry aside and just being happy we got to this point. They say it only takes one and I hope this is the one for you. You are in my thoughts! Good luck Friday!


----------



## nobump

Sadly think I am out. Just tested. Negative and more bleeding. Will test again tomorrow but think this is the end of the road for us.


----------



## nobump

Sadly think I am out. Just tested. Negative and more bleeding. Will test again tomorrow but think this is the end of the road for us.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm sorry nobump. :(

Ash- any updates? I keep thinking of you.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I did a digi this morning and it was negative. I also just got back from getting my blood drawn ... it's going to be negative though so ... it's over. Not sure what the next step is but I so have a consult with a doctor at CCRM (in colorado) to just talk about what he thinks they can do for us. Not sure if we'll actually end up going through with the cycle but it's not going to hurt to get a second opinion. They also have the best rates in the country so if we choose to do one more cycle I want it to be with them since that's our best shot. DH also wants to contact an adoption attorney and get some information on our options ... I don't know if I'm ready to go there yet but I guess it's not going to hurt to find out our options I guess.


----------



## smithy2727

Ash- I am very sorry! I went to CCRM for my cycle and I highly recommend them. They have what is considered the best lab in the country and I am now pregnant after have zero fertilization with ICSI. Our old doctor had no answers for the zero fertilization besides telling us over and over that it never happens but I went to Dr. Gustafson at CCRM and he changed my protocol as well as added IMSI/ICSI and it worked! CCRM is well known for their genetic testing of embryos which has very very high success rates for those who have had failed IVFs elsewhere. The only reason Dr. G did not do that with us is the fact that we zero fertilization the time before so he want due to get past that hurdle and try for a fresh transfer first.


----------



## Ellie Bean

My first beta was 48 which she said is great for 3 weeks. I'll try to upload a copy or get you the link but we'll see. For 3 weeks they say 5-50 is normal and 4 weeks is 5-426 so right on track. Praying it doubles when we recheck Friday and then we'll have a little over a week until our first US.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sorry ash, any results from beta? I heard a great story about someone whose first beta was 19 and her son is now 4 so a 19 wouldn't show on a hpt.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well def making progress from 7dp5dt to 9dp5dt. :) so excited really posting things continue to double and that my beta is great tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409814089000.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8









KINDLE_CAMERA_1409627611000.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AnnetteCali

Sorry nobump and ash... bfn's suck!!! so depressing :( what's the next step for you guys?

Yay Ellie... those lines look great!! keep us posted on your next beta tomorrow! so exciting!

Canadian... how are you doing? how are those lines doing? 

AFM: We have decided to hold off on ttc for awhile. it's physically, emotionally and financially draining. we still have 3 frozen embryos left... lower quality ... just not sure what we are going to do. my dh had a hard time with the two chemical pregnancies... back to back... and doesnt want to put back the last embryos right now. i sort of mentioned maybe putting them back in before we pay for another freeze for the year.. which is $700 ... but he was skeptical. hhmm... who knows! we may just have one child... and that's ok. you envision this life.. a future with two kids.. playing together... but that just may not be possible in my situation. i am thankful that we have one. looks like we got lucky because he came from the same batch of "rotten eggs" as i call them. lol A part of me wants to keep trying on our own... although.. i know the chances are practically ZERO!! it's crazy for me to even want to try on our own.. i mean... if we cant get pregnant with ivf... how in the hell will it happen naturally?!! i guess i'm still dealing with the idea of an only child. such an emotional roller coaster!

thanks for listening to me vent ladies! keeping everyone in my thoughts!


----------



## nobump

This process is so cruel Annette. When would you need to pay the additional 700? Will you have time for a break first? 

Next step for us is to buy a dog and go on more holidays. Giving up TTC will let nature decide. But with low AMH I don't think we will have any luck. But we are aunt and uncle to lots of neices and nephews and we get to hand them back!

Congrats to all with BFP it is good to see it working.

Xxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

Annette- I'm so sorry. I totally understand that you would take a break after being through so much. It's hard to see your hopes and dreams change, life can be so unfair. :( I hope you can get some clarity soon.

nobump- You deserve to do what makes you happy while you heal from this. I wish this was easier.

Thinking of you, Ash

I haven't tested in a few days. I had some barely-there brown spotting, but I think it was from when I put in the progesterone. I get my beta on Saturday morning and will breathe a sigh of relief when that is done. I am so bloated, I feel like everyone must be already thinking I'm pregnant...

Here are the test pics:

Spoiler
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/2A3A0E66-081C-4E0D-84BF-51736414B01D_zpsulpwyttw.jpg

Digi from Monday:
https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b63/canadianmaple/994D0876-A8DA-4836-B32C-26DF4365219B_zpsskfksu0n.jpg


----------



## nobump

Confirmed negative. Just feel devastated.


----------



## Ellie Bean

So sorry nobump.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hcg =144 so way more than doubled! :)
Progesterone=38
Estrogen=2,000
We go 9/17/14 for first US!


----------



## smithy2727

Congrats Ellie Bean! I got my second beta yesterday it went up to 1285 from 471. My first was at 11dp3dt and second was 13dp3dt. Supposed to go for ultrasound sept 19. I'm so nervous!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm so sorry, nobump. :(

Great news Ellie Bean!

My beta is tomorrow. I hope it's a good result. It will be a full week since I got my BFP. It's funny how today's FRER made me nervous, my last one was on Tuesday and it didn't seem any darker. I was really hoping the test line would be darker than the control line. 

For those of you who did PIO, do you have any redness or soreness? My last one was a week and a half ago, and the sites are red and itchy, especially in the evenings. I'll ask about it tomorrow, but it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Ellie Bean

I have to do PIO injections daily and they told me to use a heat pad and to massage well after injection. 

Also I was wondering the same thing I took another this morning at 11dp5dt and I think it's a little darker bit not a lot. I wonder if i need to wait another week to test to let the levels get a lot higher to see a really noticeable difference. 

Smithy that's great! Yay for increasing betas!


----------



## smithy2727

I'm doing PIO every other day along with endometrium three times a day. I haven't had any redness or soreness though. It just takes forever for my hubby to inject it because the stuff is so thick. The only think that made me red, sore, and itchy was the cetrotide I took while doing stims.


----------



## CanadianMaple

My beta is 146.3 I'm 12dp5dt. That seems low to me. I'm trying hard not to freak out.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Don't freak out, wait and see x


----------



## Ellie Bean

CanadianMaple said:


> My beta is 146.3 I'm 12dp5dt. That seems low to me. I'm trying hard not to freak out.

My first beta was 48 @8dp5dt
Second beta was [email protected]
I'd say you're right on track. Don't worry, just enjoy this :) I know easier said than done.


----------



## CanadianMaple

It should have been my husband's birthday, so emotions are high to begin with. I just hate thinking that something could be wrong. The girl that had a FET the same day as me on another forum just got her results today too... hers is 368.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hormone levels are totally different between woman. That's why they have high ranges. Try not to worry. Hopefully your next beta with bring you secure knowledge that your numbers are increasing nicely xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm starting to have some brown spotting again. This isn't helping my worry at all. Brown is better than red or pink, but with the cramps and the lower than expected beta, I am feeling really scared.

The nurse today told me if I had more spotting, they may have to change my progesterone. I hope they don't put me on PIO again, I will have to self administer because I won't have time in the mornings to get to someone to do them before work. And I still have the red welt on my butt from the last ones from almost two weeks ago. I was told to start using Aveeno on it.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry for the brown spotting. I had progesterone pessaries 400mg can you have those or do you need a higher dose? those injections sound hellish xxXx


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm bleeding with clots now. I'm devastated. I wish my clinic was open.


----------



## AnnetteCali

oh no Canadian.. i am so sorry to hear this. i pray things are ok with you xoxo


----------



## nobump

Is there an out of hours number you can call? Xxx


----------



## CanadianMaple

The bleeding stopped last night. Waiting for my clinic to call me. I'm an hour away and they better see me. It's 9am, they would have gotten the message an hour ago.


----------



## BabyDancing13

CanadianMaple said:


> The bleeding stopped last night. Waiting for my clinic to call me. I'm an hour away and they better see me. It's 9am, they would have gotten the message an hour ago.

Really hope you have got an appointment x


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just got back. 2 hours of driving, but it was good to have that think time.

I'm still somewhat in limbo. Beta went from 146 (Sat) to 312 today. She had hoped to see it at 350, but we'll stay hopeful. I go back for more bloodwork on Saturday.

Edit because I got the numbers wrong! It was 312 and not 212


----------



## Lazydaisys

My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## nobump

Fx for you x


----------



## smithy2727

Praying for you Canadian Maple!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Fx Canadian!


----------



## smithy2727

One week until my ultrasound! This might be worse than waiting to find out if I was pregnant. I'm so terrified that there will be no heartbeat.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Smithy I totally understand! 5 more days until my US and I'm super anxious. ..can't stop taking hpt lol I've taken 6. Last time I took one was Monday trying not to test again before we'd but don't know if I'll make it lol


----------



## smithy2727

Ellie Bean I've taken two since my last beta a week ago. I took the clear blue advanced with the weeks estimator this morning and it said 3+ weeks which made me feel a little better that my hcg must be going up because I read that 3+ means you are over 2000 hcg and my last test was 1285. I'm just so nervous waiting for this ultrasound and terrified that something will go wrong.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Mine is still so far away... Oct 6.

Tomorrow is my 3rd beta. This one will tell the tale, whether this is a sticky baby or not. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Ellie Bean

smithy2727 said:


> Ellie Bean I've taken two since my last beta a week ago. I took the clear blue advanced with the weeks estimator this morning and it said 3+ weeks which made me feel a little better that my hcg must be going up because I read that 3+ means you are over 2000 hcg and my last test was 1285. I'm just so nervous waiting for this ultrasound and terrified that something will go wrong.

I've taken 2 also since last Friday. I really want to go buy more but think dh would think I'm crazy if i do haha. Only a little over 5 days until US. How many dpt were you when you had your first beta?


----------



## smithy2727

Ellie Bean my first beta was 11dp3dt and it was 471. Second was 13dp3dt and it was 1285. That was a week ago last Thursday. I go in next Friday when I'm considered 6weeks 3days pg for my first ultrasound. I'm counting down the days.


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm sure you are! We're north very close. How many did u transfer?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Smithy, Ellie and Canadian... keeping my fingers crossed for you guys! I know the ultrasounds will be just fine 
Canadian... when will you find out the results of today's beta?

xo


----------



## smithy2727

Ellie Bean I transferred two so there is a possibility of twins! I just want Friday to hurry up and to see a healthy heartbeat or heartbeats.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I need to read back and catch up. I'll do that in the next post. I was keeping my distance because I was so scared I was miscarrying after going through such a scare on Monday. I found out today that I didn't miscarry. Beta is 1800!! It went from 312 on Tuesday to 1800 today. Ultrasound now on Oct 5. She changed the appt to a Sunday so I wouldn't have to miss work. I am on cloud 9. I didn't think it was possible to bleed like that and still be pregnant.


----------



## CanadianMaple

You girls are so lucky to get an ultrasound so soon! They make us wait to 8 weeks to be sure they see something.


----------



## smithy2727

Congratulations Canadian Maple I know you had quite the scare but I am so happy for you!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Congrats Canadian! Such good news! xo


----------



## Lazydaisys

Canadian I am soooooo pleased for you. Xxxxxx


----------



## nobump

Congratulations that is fab news xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great news Canadian x


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's great to hear Canadian! My RE 's clinic always does early scans and then I think we go every week or every other week since we did IVF.


----------



## CanadianMaple

She said something about the beta having to be over 3000 or 5000 (can't remember) for them to even see anything. They play it safe and make sure they time it so if the pregnancy is progressing well, they will see everything they are looking for.


----------



## Ellie Bean

Good deal!


----------



## smithy2727

Is anyone else having horrible nausea? Mine started three days ago. It comes and goes all throughout the day. I am not vomiting but I feel like I could at any second and nothing sounds appetizing.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Mine isn't horrible yet. But I was on diclectin from weeks 9-35 with my son. It was horrible. Green apples helped me, the pectin helps. My aunt used to work on a cruise ship and they would wheel apples out to help prevent nausea for the passengers.


----------



## smithy2727

Thanks Canadian Maple I will get some green apples asap!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Here's our baby! :) oh and we saw it's heartbeat, my beta was 6,301.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1409764768000.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AnnetteCali

Congrats Ellie! So exciting! xoxox


----------



## smithy2727

So we just got back from our first ultrasound. We are having triplets! One embryo split into identical twins. All measured on track for 6.5 weeks and had good heart beats. We are in shock but so excited.


----------



## nobump

Congrats to all that have had scans.

Twins smithy thats fab!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Holy crap Smithy that's crazily awesome! Congrats!


----------



## AnnetteCali

congrats smithy!! omg triplets!! sooo exciting! xo


----------



## Ellie Bean

So just wondering so any of u still get bothered by family/friends that get pregnant right away and then don't tell u bc they think you'll be mad and then you have to hear from someone else...ugh! My sister in law and brother are pregnant (just got married in june) and are due pretty close to the same time as me...I'm trying to not be grumpy but is like really we struggled for years to get pregnant and they have a 3 year old son that was an accident and now are already pregnant. I know life's not fair and I've accepted that, but now our babies are going to pretty much share every bday and all that. i guess I'm just disappointed was just hoping we'd have our baby for a little while and nor have to share grandparents and everything...sorry for the rant just needed to vent, thanks for listening.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Oh no Ellie.. that is very annoying! I have three sisters and two of them were trying to get pregnant around the time I was... I certainly dont expect every else's lives to stop just because I have infertility issues.... but it was hard to deal with. actually.... every other pregnancy announcement ( if it wasnt mine) was difficult for me at first to deal with. It turned out... me and two of my sisters were pregnant at the same time... I think I was just so excited to finally be pregnant... that I didn't let their pregnancies bother me. Such an emotional roller coaster that never ends!

Hang in there...


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep just be glad you are pregnant. This is exciting and you lucky enough remember. I don't come on this thread as much as I and some others didn't get the bfps. Your baby will be special to you, so it won't really matter about birthdays and sharing. You baby may be lucky that it's going to know and baby similar age from the start. When we started ttc, we wanted a summer baby so we could a summer birthday. Not August as we didn't want them to be the the youngest in the class, not christmas as there's so much going on. Now we will take any day or month. I do understand your disappointment also, you've waiting so long too. I Think you will be ok with this in a couple of days x


----------



## Ellie Bean

Thanks for listening. Just had to vent. Feeling much better now.


----------



## babydrms

Hi ladies...I tried to read through but just too nauseous to make it through 20 pages!! I'm 11 weeks today, had quite a few scares but as of Friday had a strong little baby in there moving all about. Now I am just debilitatingly nauseous. 

I saw some have gotten their bfp, yayee!! Everything croased for thos still cycling. 

Xo


----------



## Ellie Bean

babydrms said:


> Hi ladies...I tried to read through but just too nauseous to make it through 20 pages!! I'm 11 weeks today, had quite a few scares but as of Friday had a strong little baby in there moving all about. Now I am just debilitatingly nauseous.
> 
> I saw some have gotten their bfp, yayee!! Everything croased for thos still cycling.
> 
> Xo

Congrats! Glad things are going well!


----------

